# Hog Traps Out and Ready!



## 95g atl (Jan 12, 2012)

Countless R&D, trial and error, cursing and kicking, cuts and bruises, and draining my wallet.....

They are finally done!!!

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z315/95gatl/HOG/hogtrap.jpg
http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z315/95gatl/HOG/P1020314.jpg
http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z315/95gatl/HOG/P1020312.jpg
http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z315/95gatl/HOG/P1020302.jpg

Got Hog Signs???

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z315/95gatl/HOG/P1020298.jpg
http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z315/95gatl/HOG/P1020294.jpg
http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z315/95gatl/HOG/P1020293.jpg
http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z315/95gatl/HOG/P1020292.jpg

I have THREE traps on the property now that were setup last weekend.  This week, I made THREE more gate doors, purchased (10) more 16' cattle fence panels, 35 t-posts, misc supplies, and heading out around noon back to Warren/Taliaferro county.  Will have a TOTAL of SIX traps up and running this weekend.

First off, just to let folks know, this wasn't easy.  Second, it wasn't cheap.  If anyone that has never done this thinks it's just a matter of a few hours to develop and install a trap, they'd be wrong.  Perhaps once you have made a few prototypes, you could get a couple done a day.  If anyone thinks that $100 is gonna build one, you'd be wrong.

EQUIPMENT: I utilized a gas torch, wire feed welder, gas post hole digger, t-post driver, 16' foot trailer to haul the crap to the club, tons of misc tools, and lots and lots of elbow grease.  If I didn't have all the above, i wouldn't have created these traps!

These are different than the 4x8 foot portable traps I made in the past.  I believe I over built those b/c they cost a fortune in steel.  Wood frame would have been easier, lighter, cheaper.  The corral traps I built didn't utilize that much steel.  IMO, corral traps (once the R&D is done) are easier to build.

Positve and constructive comments are welcomed.  Negative bashing, not so much 

Thanks! Brian


----------



## jabb06 (Jan 12, 2012)

My neighbor has a trap similar to yours.Id say his is 20ft x 20ft.Its made with railroad cross ties as the poles & hog panels for the sides.The gate has a piece of old railroad iron on it to keep the hogs from getting out once they come in.He threw some corn in it last saturday & the next day there was 17 hogs in the trap.Hope yours works as well as his did


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow....17 hogs.  I'd settle for just a few hogs the first night!

I've got buckets of sour corn, diesel corn, and cool aid corn.


----------



## jabb06 (Jan 12, 2012)

lol sounds like a hogs dream buffet..my neighbor was really surprised at his success with his trap.he was very generous & shared the pork.


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 12, 2012)

jabb06 said:


> lol sounds like a hogs dream buffet..my neighbor was really surprised at his success with his trap.he was very generous & shared the pork.



awesome.  
If I am that lucky, i'll post info in the "field" via my phone.


----------



## jabb06 (Jan 12, 2012)

good luck


----------



## nockemstiff (Jan 12, 2012)

Good luck!  I bet it is even more aggravating if you can't find a piece of ground that's half way flat.


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Jan 12, 2012)

Man, I'd say you've done a fine job! looks great and looks like you have plenty of hog around! Thanks for posting! Post us your results! Hard work always pays off! Good Luck Buddy!


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you fella's.....
i'm loaded up, and ready to make the 2 hour drive.  Towing a big trailer w/my tractor and all the cattle panels, gate doors, etc.  I'm loaded down good....so 60 mph takes awhile w/the 120 mile drive.

Wish my 3500 express van (6.0 liter) had a posi-trak rear end....i'm stuck w/5.3 liter 1500 tahoe.  blah, no power towing. LOL

Stay tuned.....


----------



## benosmose (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds like you got plenty of traps I could have loaned u a couple you can move mine around i live close to heavys bbq if thats the area u hunt if you need some help or want to hunt with dogs give me a call i got some pretty good ones they wont go far but they can find a hog or two if you want my opinion i always feed them in the trap a few days leaving the door un set then when they are comfortable eating there and its a lot of them set it works good for me anyway. BEN 478 456 7791


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jan 12, 2012)

I got a question about trapping hogs .  by law do you have to check the trap every day like other animal traps ? or can you leave it set thru the week ?  nice looking traps by the way.


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 12, 2012)

Ben....Thx for the offer. Heavys BBQ is one exit away. I've been there. Good eats!!

I set the existing traps this afternoon. It rained for awhile now it is very windy. Suppose to be cold tmrw. Will try and build the remainder...weather pending I guess.

There r no regs for cking hog traps....to my knowledge ..however u don't want one starving or dehydrating in there. The smell of death and u will never have another one  go near it for awhile.


----------



## nockemstiff (Jan 12, 2012)

The cow panel fencing short enough for any deer that might get in or they stay away from them traps?


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 13, 2012)

nockemstiff said:


> The cow panel fencing short enough for any deer that might get in or they stay away from them traps?



Great question. Yes. Panels are 4 foot so deer can jump out. Also...sour corn has a hint of diesel fuel on it so deer should avoid.


----------



## blackbear (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for shareing,I want to try that too!
What makes the door trip?
You got it going on


----------



## weekender (Jan 13, 2012)

standing by for results


----------



## crazyjigr (Jan 13, 2012)

will the hogs dig out under the panels?


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 17, 2012)

blackbear said:


> Thanks for shareing,I want to try that too!
> What makes the door trip?
> You got it going on



easy for the door trip.  Simply a 1x2 holding up the edge of the gate...tied string to some 12" rail road spikes so when the hog is in and hits the string, door will close.  Crude, but should work just fine.



weekender said:


> standing by for results



unfortunately, no new hog signs, don't know if my scent from building the traps is the issue...or they are feeding somewhere else.

....will update next weekend.  Plan on heading out Friday evening, addition more corn, set traps and check them Saturday morning and Sunday morning.  

Last weekend was not too productive.  only made one add'l trap (was a larger trap)....but the weather was COLD COLD COLD.  Most of the time i spent  outside was grading roads w/the tractor.


Factor the cost of the materials, labor, and GASOLINE and it's like deer hunting ---- the most expensive meat you will ever eat!  

Obviously I do it for the excitement and it keeps me more than busy on the weekends.



crazyjigr said:


> will the hogs dig out under the panels?



From all the research I have read, if you keep your panels flush with the ground....no.  if you leave any gaps, then they might use their snout to root it up and dig.


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks good. Can't wait to see it full-o-hogs.


----------



## weekender (Jan 17, 2012)

keep us posted, it's a curiousity thing


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 17, 2012)

weekender said:


> keep us posted, it's a curiousity thing



definitely will.
if this actually works out, i'd love to see other folks make these kind of traps and set them out on their land.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 19, 2012)

*You ever tried one like this?*

Looking to possibly do this pretty soon


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 19, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Looking to possibly do this pretty soon



YES!  I have those exact plans.  They can go in but not out.  It takes more cattle panels and t-posts....HOWEVER, you don't need a gate.  Trade off.  

That is on my list in the very near future.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jan 19, 2012)

I wish I had somewhere to try trapping them.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 19, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> I wish I had somewhere to try trapping them.


 You could in the backyard






at least you could try, hope it works out for me as it took me a freaking week to trap a rat.................the sucker would steal my bait and trap never went off. I resorted to the glue trap, wonder if they make them big enough for hogs


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 19, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> I wish I had somewhere to try trapping them.



my only suggestion would be join a hunting club that has hogs AND will allow you to build the traps on the land.  

unfortunately, it not only costs a bit of money for the traps....but also costs money for a club membership.

The good thing is you are fairly close to a BUNCH of hogs.  From Crawfordville to Augusta, you will have lots of areas that have hog.  Also around Washington, GA.  Depending on where you are in Loganville, it's probably 1.5 hour drive or so.  I'm less than 2 hrs from Suwanee w/out traffic.

good luck.


----------



## Xrallison (Jan 19, 2012)

How big of property are you trapping on 6 traps on one piece of property is alot and can have a adverse affect on your trapping. It give the hogs 5 ways of becoming even more trap smart. Having one Centrel feeding location and a bigger trap would probably help you more. And make sure you can feed them in one location on the same time every day before putting doors up get them use to entering the trap first the slowing closing the gap then placing the door. Now granted if its a big piece of land more trap can help. I start setting my traps sat morning for a member on here he has some hogs that I'm going to trap for him. Your traps looks good  and good luck I hope to see them full like you said they ain't cheap to build but they are fun to do


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 19, 2012)

Xrallison said:


> How big of property are you trapping on 6 traps on



two separate properties.  1800 acres.


----------



## sheriffandy (Jan 21, 2012)

good luck


----------



## j_seph (Jan 21, 2012)

Went today and put out some corn and got camera set, gonna go back Tuesday eve. and see whats coming in. Hopefully it will be dry enough that I can drive to site and not have to carry more corn for 1/2 mile on shoulder. The nice lady had me take her tractor this morning and saved my back.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Went today and put out some corn and got camera set, gonna go back Tuesday eve. and see whats coming in. Hopefully it will be dry enough that I can drive to site and not have to carry more corn for 1/2 mile on shoulder. The nice lady had me take her tractor this morning and saved my back.



You really need to take care of that lady............she sounds Golden!

Lookin forward to the pics!


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 22, 2012)

UPDATES:  Lots of rain and mud.  Even with 4x4 and locking rear diff, i was all over the road....barely making it out in some areas.

Corn is being eaten all the way up to the trap door.  I see lots of prints and tearing up the area but they are not going in.  The only thing I presume is some other hunting clubs must be trapping them and they are now "trap educated"...?  

Nevertheless, it's only be a few weeks, so i'm leaving the traps "open" and baited so they can go in and out (hopefully).





j_seph said:


> Went today and put out some corn and got camera set, gonna go back Tuesday eve. and see whats coming in. Hopefully it will be dry enough that I can drive to site and not have to carry more corn for 1/2 mile on shoulder. The nice lady had me take her tractor this morning and saved my back.



pictures?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 23, 2012)

95g atl said:


> UPDATES:  Lots of rain and mud.  Even with 4x4 and locking rear diff, i was all over the road....barely making it out in some areas.
> 
> Corn is being eaten all the way up to the trap door.  I see lots of prints and tearing up the area but they are not going in.  The only thing I presume is some other hunting clubs must be trapping them and they are now "trap educated"...?
> 
> ...



I was just gonna suggest putting a bucket of Water in the trap in case you cannot check it for a day or three.........even if its cold, they need sumptin drink.

Sounds like a good time going down that road

Oh yea, the trap may stink for a little while, til it sits out there for a bit............they'll go in eventually. When they do, there is a good chance  several of them will!


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 23, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> I was just gonna suggest putting a bucket of Water in the trap in case you cannot check it for a day or three.........even if its cold, they need sumptin drink.
> 
> Sounds like a good time going down that road
> 
> Oh yea, the trap may stink for a little while, til it sits out there for a bit............they'll go in eventually. When they do, there is a good chance  several of them will!



I do NOT keep the traps set while i'm not there.  They are basically tied "OPEN" so hogs are able to go in and out...well, that's the theory.  When traps are set, I check them daily. 

I'm going to make a large trap (from suggested by an exp'd trapper)...and setup a feeder.  Also will setup my trail camera.  I failed to setup the trail cam, b/c fear that some trespasser would "steal" it.  However, this large trap will be on a piece of land that trespassers would have a hard time finding/getting to.  ---- but that's another weekend AFTER it dries out.  After all this rain, there's no way i'm going to be able to get a trailer in with mud.  And believe me, the roads are bad with this rain.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 28, 2012)

Well it's been a week for me and have yet to have a hog show up to the corn. Don't know if they were just passing thorugh the one time or what but figured they would have been back through in a week.


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 29, 2012)

> I'm going to make a large trap (from suggested by an exp'd trapper)...and setup a feeder



Wait until the ground dries out and build a corral trap with a feeder.  Partially bury a container that holds 20-30gallons of water.  Leave the gate open for a few weeks to get the hogs used to going in the trap and then set it. 

We did this last spring at a place thats 75 miles from home.  We checked the trap twice a week and caught a lot of pigs there.  The pigs are coming back to that place and its time to do it again.


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 29, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Well it's been a week for me and have yet to have a hog show up to the corn. Don't know if they were just passing thorugh the one time or what but figured they would have been back through in a week.


I'm in the same boat.
Hogs are nomadic.
They come and go.....don't get frustrated.

Also, It could be your scent on the traps and in the area.  I think that's my issue.  

It's just gonna take time.  

My biggest gripe is I cannot attend these traps daily b/c they are approximate 120 miles one way....and access is by a truck.  I was almost tempted to buy some 50mpg beater to go back and forth to check these traps b/c the Tahoe is a whopping 16mpg which puts a dent in my wallet.  but a beater might get stuck on the dirt roads, meaning I would have to park and walk a mile each way.  Shoot, decisions decisions.....



Okie Hog said:


> Wait until the ground dries out and build a corral trap with a feeder.  Partially bury a container that holds 20-30gallons of water.  Leave the gate open for a few weeks to get the hogs used to going in the trap and then set it.
> 
> We did this last spring at a place thats 75 miles from home.  We checked the trap twice a week and caught a lot of pigs there.  The pigs are coming back to that place and its time to do it again.




Feeder and water is a great idea....!

Whatever the case, yall should check the traps OFTEN.  (DAILY)....Hogs can die quickly in a trap and if one does, you won't get another one near there for quite awhile.


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 30, 2012)

> Whatever the case, yall should check the traps OFTEN. (DAILY)....Hogs can die quickly in a trap and if one does, you won't get another one near there for quite awhile



+1
i know guys who let hogs die in traps and they didn't like what i said to them.   Our traps that are close by are checked every day or two.     

The neighbor at one place checks our trap on her daily walk.   When hogs are caught i drive two hours over there and take care of them.  

We stop trapping hogs altogether in April or early May, depending on the weather.


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 30, 2012)

Okie Hog said:


> +1
> i know guys who let hogs die in traps and they didn't like what i said to them.   Our traps that are close by are checked every day or two.
> 
> The neighbor at one place checks our trap on her daily walk.   When hogs are caught i drive two hours over there and take care of them.
> ...




Exactly....

I really wish I had someone that could check my traps, then if they are in there, I would be fine w/ the 1.5-2 hr drive.  It gets mightly expensive driving 2 hours each way only to find your trap EMPTY and still set. 

I'm waiting for hogs to move into this part of Gwinnett county.  I'm on a large creek with a few acres and can build traps on my property all day long.  Would only be a 400 foot walk to check on them.  

There was someone on this forum that had a hog issue in hall county, about 40 minutes from me.  I offered to set up traps for them (free) so long as I could assist with the removal of the hogs....of course in the landowner's presence.  Nope....no response.  Always seems like folks are complaining about hog issues, but they don't want any solutions.  Sheeesh.

My next project is *COYOTE TRAPPING*.  Fortunately or Unfortunately, i have them in the area around the house.  I can check daily and it won't take much time or effort.  I do possess a commercial trapping permit for landowners at this time, just need to get me some traps and learn how to do it.  That's another topic, another thread, in another area.  

Ok, i'll stop rambling on now.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 4, 2012)

Took hatchrooster this morning with me. The special bait I put out Monday has been hit. Trail camera screwed up but had a muddy nose print on it. Got trap built. Post some pics later.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 5, 2012)

joseph, you have any regular pics of your trap setup?
what county are these traps in?
-Brian


----------



## j_seph (Feb 5, 2012)

I am new to this so we shall see what happens. This is up in Northeast GA near SC. There is probably still 40lbs of corn in the ground for them to work for in the picture. That is a 7mag shell beside track, figure it is a big one for sure.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 5, 2012)

^^^ really nice trap.  Wow.  I like the tractor too....!  have a few myself.....


----------



## j_seph (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol, I have an 8n that is actually the lady who owns the farms tractor. Can't get my truck in there if its damp. Picking up a Yota 4x4 tomorrow. I got $120 in the trap.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 5, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Lol, I have an 8n that is actually the lady who owns the farms tractor. Can't get my truck in there if its damp. Picking up a Yota 4x4 tomorrow. I got $120 in the trap.



very nice! 
been wanting a old toyota or nissan 4x4 ---- smaller than my current hunting truck (chevy tahoe).  

Yup the tractor will go anywhere.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 8, 2012)

*Well look what showed up*

At the wrong freaking corn pile, but they ate all of it so now all that's left for them is the trap bait


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 9, 2012)

^^^ u have hogs.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 11, 2012)

They are more frequent, they showed up wed and this morning time and date is wrong. They actually walked into the funnel area and ate corn. One had reared up on the outside of fence to try and get to the corn. We pulled the door open and attched it to a root trip line inside so maybe in the morning. Looking at them beside the panels couple of em look pretty big.
http://photobucket.com/hogs


----------



## Ole Crip (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice job we have a similar trap but it has the swinging type bar doors. It is 90' in length we are planning on catching the whole herd.


----------



## woody1331 (Feb 11, 2012)

I am looking for a place to hunt hogs. I already have a place to hunt deer but their are no hogs on the property.


----------



## Darkhorse (Feb 21, 2012)

So? How did that trap work out? It's a different perspective from what I use and I'm just wondering.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 22, 2012)

Hogs went in mine but ripped through where the loose end was at for the door and pulled post up. Thought they would be educated but they have came under that panel every night since Sunday eating inside trap. Headed back up Friday to add more post and a drop gate.


----------

